# Gym Flooring



## Graybeard (Jun 17, 2019)

Our high school is replacing the floor in the gym. The old flooring is maple and is coming out nicely so the person that got the contract is going to reuse it. At first they were just going to give it away but now that they see how nice it's coming up they changed their mind. In any case I knew the kid taking it up and he gave me these pieces. Beside the usual pens etc. I'm wondering if any of you did anything with wood like this? Our daughters and son in law played on this floor so I'd like to do something as a gift. Be curious to see if anyone has done anything like it. They'd probably like a little of the red and plain together. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2019)

Congrats on the wood floor pieces! I'm sure it is thick enough to make some pens out of it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Make some small boxes....

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2019)

You could make a pen for the custodian. Since they probably cleaned it all the time. And maybe the gym coach?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a friend who got a lot of gym floor lumber from the local high school. He made segmented bowls, cutting boards and pens. He donated the items to local raffles and auctions for fund raising..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd make some chess / checker's boards so they can continue to play on that floor for years to come. Red and clear coat squares...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 17, 2019)

A shadow box that sports related stuff can be displayed in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 19, 2019)

Kind of like this idea from pinterest:




Wonder what metal to use for the base? I'd also add a bulldog paper clip so they can attach whatever picture they want and change as they want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 19, 2019)

From the looks of that David it appears to be an Acrylic Wall Mount Sign or Picture Frame - Amazon, a half dozen of them for $20. Picture simply slides in from the side. 

As for the metal it would appear to be 1/8" x 3" flat steel. Could be bent in your shop vice, but getting a clean bend might be difficult. Dependent upon how many you want, it may be simpler to have the local welding shop bend them on their brake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Make some small boxes....
> 
> View attachment 167523 View attachment 167524



I like that... Have about 35 - 40 square feet of hardwood flooring that came out of the house in remodel a few years ago, stacked in the shop.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I like that... Have about 35 - 40 square feet of hardwood flooring that came out of the house in remodel a few years ago, stacked in the shop.



I resawed it thinner on my bandsaw. The backside of the flooring in the outside of the box. I liked the groove on the backside of it, So I used it as the thumb spot to open it.
I got the wood from @Ralph Muhs down the beach house....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not sure why they're taking it up. It's in good shape. We bought some years ago from the local college and my father in law cleaned it all up for us. Much nastier with old varnish etc. Anyway our house has hardwood maple flooring. I bought enough for 2000 sq. ft. for $500. Probably one of my best deals. I love going through architectural salvage places.


----------



## tocws2002 (Jun 22, 2019)

My first thought was to do picture frames with the flooring. I like the shadow box idea as well, especially if it could be filled with items and memorabilia that relate back to the school/gym.

-jason


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 29, 2019)

This is what I ended up doing. Simple. It will hang in their garage anyway.


----------

